
Iran Declares War on 21st Century Media - jmonegro
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/kit-eaton/technomix/iran-declares-war-21st-century-media
======
jacquesm
Tough to be a dictator in these days, you'd almost pity them.

An 8G micro sd card could eaily contain enough information to bring down a
government (or two) and can be smuggled out in in lots of ways. Don't
underestimate the sneakernet. The internet is great but as long as access is
more or less centralized it can be shut down or monitored.

Private individuals carrying data are far harder to detect and / or shut down.

